# Drug for everything



## medichopeful (Apr 3, 2012)

I saw the name of a medication the other day (it was a joke, clearly) that was "prescribed for everything."  It had a name that looked correct as far as medication names go, and I'm trying to find the name of it.  I've seen it posted on here before, but I can't find it.  I know it's vague, but any idea what it's called?! :huh:


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 3, 2012)

Oxygen?

lol, jk.  :rofl:


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 3, 2012)

Vicodin? (It is the most prescribed drug, after all)


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 3, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> Oxygen?
> 
> lol, jk.  :rofl:



lol that was it! 

No it's a long name


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 3, 2012)

pick one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSJ8tvdM-FM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlmEc8rd_Nw


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 3, 2012)

Azithromycin also known as Zithromax or the Z-Pak?

I swear some providers and even some of the general population think it's the solution to everything!

Vene those are pretty funny.


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 3, 2012)

medichopeful said:


> I saw the name of a medication the other day (it was a joke, clearly) that was "prescribed for everything."  It had a name that looked correct as far as medication names go, and I'm trying to find the name of it.  I've seen it posted on here before, but I can't find it.  I know it's vague, but any idea what it's called?! :huh:



Just to clarify, it was NOT a real med :unsure:


----------



## DPM (Apr 3, 2012)

I find that taking a couple of man pills usually fixes people...


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 3, 2012)

Fukidol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Fukidol



Spelled it wrong.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Spelled it wrong.



Insurance doesn't cover it and it's not available in a generic yet  Wonder if I can get some samples from my doctor?


----------



## firetender (Apr 3, 2012)

DPM said:


> I find that taking a couple of man pills usually fixes people...


 
...not the women!


----------



## Martyn (Apr 4, 2012)

Probably Nor Malsaline...cures hangovers a treat :rofl:


----------



## Backwoods (Apr 4, 2012)

Martyn said:


> Probably Nor Malsaline...cures hangovers a treat :rofl:



And it puts the drug seekers out!


----------



## AUSEMT (Apr 10, 2012)

Try
Paracetamoxyfrusobendroneomycin
On YouTube


----------



## medicdan (Apr 10, 2012)

Obecalp 
OR
llipragus


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 10, 2012)

AUSEMT said:


> Try
> Paracetamoxyfrusobendroneomycin
> On YouTube



That's it! Thanks!


----------

